# How many is too many?



## So_many_chis (Sep 1, 2012)

Have you ever had someone look at you like you're a mad woman? Or irresponsible? 

We were walking our 5 chis, as we do, and we often come across people who stop and stare or comment - usually on how cute they are. And I'm sure a lot of you can relate to the over excited chi when another dog is walking by. Our 5 tend to bark and get excited when they see another dog and we always, our of respect, apologise to the other dog owner - which is normally laughed off and greeted with a smile or an 'I understand' comment.

But we did get a really awful look from a woman this weekend. She looked at us like we were irresponsible for having a 'pack'. It made me feel really bad.

So the question is, is there such a thing as too many? We've always said (even after the first) that this is enough. "We'll only ever have one", "two is enough", "three is really the limit", "we're really done at 4", "5 is getting crazy but it's manageable", "6? no way!!!". But I'm pretty sure we're not stuck at 5....!!!!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I think everyone should have as many dogs as he/she can properly care for. This includes (in my opinion) love, attention time for each dog, walking all dogs, being able to pay for all dogs (vet, food, etc.). So if someone has 5 dogs and there are all healthy and cared for then I think it's totally fine. I am just not agreeing to people who have loads of dogs and seem more of an animal hoarder than a responsible dog owner (no users of this forum is such a hoarder though  not that anyone gets me wrong).

For me and my partner it will just be Rocky though. We did plan on having another dog but after seeing him with other Chis we decided it wasn't for us. He will just be his spoiled self and I don't think he would ever get used to having to share us with another dog. Also I am travelling every year on my own and I wouldn't be able to take 2 dogs in cabin with me. So one is the limit for us.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I agree with Sabine, al long as you can afford them, financially, emotionally, and give them each attention, then you should be able to have as many as you feel you could comfortably handle.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I currently have 4 dogs and a 10 week old kitten. One of my dogs is a 15 week old puppy chi/corgi mix. Its almost a daily basis that I get told I have too many :/
But honestly its like uh they are all in great health and cared for, vet care, proper, diet, even having more clothing than i do lol! So i just blow people off, I dont take their opinions to heart.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I think that it is okay to have as many dogs as you would like, as long as you can properly care for them. I would possibly like to have 3 someday, but I can only afford to have 2 at the moment. I want to be able to provide them with high quality food and vet care (and attention of course!), and I couldn't manage that with 3 dogs right now.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I have 6 (4 little, 2 large) by myself. That's too many--10 years ago it wasn't, but now it is. When they start passing, I will not replace them. I would like to have just have two Chis. 

So I guess my advice is to really think before adding to the pack. People change as they age. In my 30s I had 5 big romping dogs, and there were no issues. Now, I'm less tolerant of the noise.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I agree that the only way you can have too many dogs is if you cannot afford proper love and care. 

I grew up with five dogs and a cat. They were all taken care of and we had each of them until they passed away except for one that bonded with my grandmother and went to live with her. 

Right now, I'd love to have two dogs. But there is no way that I could afford two, so it's just Toby. One day I'd love to have a little girl- but right now one is all I can properly care for. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Well my county has a law and 3 is all you are allowed to have unless you register as a breeder with the state. But if you have no laws and all are being taken care of have as many as you want. For me 2 dogs and 2 cats and 1 bunny is plenty for us.


----------



## birdie879 (Jul 7, 2012)

We have 3 poms and 2 chis now. The last chi is brand new and an unexpected addition. Our oldest pom is not in great health- she is 12-13 years old and leg and back problems are settling in.

We provide decent food, vet visits (almost $500 this month- 1 sick, 1 emergency, and puppy visit) and lots of love and attention. My husband and I live with my mom with our 3 daughters. 10,7,2. We have lots of help. My mom is on disability and doesn't work.She has the 3 poms before I moved in. We brought a chi and just added one. I would never have this many by myself. 2 would be the max, I think. We may add one more chi before the oldest pom goes- so a total of 6 small dogs.
I don't know, I love them so much I can't say I'm limited right now.
Bevy


----------



## Chihuahualuv2 (Jun 13, 2012)

My husband and I were just talking about this. We are at maximum capicity with 2 dogs. It's just so expensive to provide quality food and veterinary care. They are always going to the vet for something it seems. I really wish we could adopt one more chi though. The person who turned in Chloe also turned in a 7 year old male. Chloe has a wonderful temperment and was housebroken, but some genetic problems and so I assume he may as well. I really wish I could rescue him though.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

I feel like people should have as many as they want.But for us,when we got 5 ,we were younger and it's true( in my opinion),as you get older ,it gets a little harder.I agree with the person above,as our pass,we will not replace them.But when we loose all we will get just one and one only!It was hard for us to go on vacation with 5,now still hard with 4. When we ride them on the golf cart (all 4 at the same time),its hard.Since Mollys not here now,my husband drives the golf cart and holds Maggie,Minnie sits between us but steady jumps in my husbands lap,Maisey sits in my lap and I hold Missy.When we pass by someone or another pet,if one barks they all bark.when you dont go on vacation that often,its kinda hard to work on that.so as far as us,one would be right for us,but we are sure going to enjoy all them while we can.


----------



## So_many_chis (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I think some people just don't understand. They are all very well cared for and happy. I guess we are just doggy people and they make us happy.:love7:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Honestly, for some people 1 is too many. Others can and do take great care of 4 .
It's not about the number of animals, it's about the care they receive.


----------



## Petit Chihuahuas (Sep 5, 2012)

Agreed, we have 5 but we stay home with our chis all day. It can def get expensive the more chihuahuas you have, it is hard to stop at just one though !


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

For me...two is more than enough!! I don't know how you guys handle your Chi legions!! LOL!! It goes back to what most are saying here - as many as you can give proper care, attention, time and pampering love to  I would love to have more and probably will in years to come but as a first time mama having two pups is just enough thanks!! LOL!! xx


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree with everyone else who said it's about the care they receive and not the number. I have eight dogs who all receive top notch care; all eat raw diet; get plenty of exercise. That said; I only work once in a great while as a model for one job, and a merchandiser for another. I am blessed to be able to stay home with my dogs 90% of the time; and never once have I thought of them as a burden as it's just in my nature. I've seen folks who are clearly overwhelmed even with 1 or 2 dogs; but as they are such a big part of our lives, Rob and I include them in a lot of what we do. When we go somewhere we have someone stay home with the dogs; and often we take one or two with us. 
I say, don't let anyone make you feel bad if you know you are doing what is best for your pets. Fact is, those folks who say things like that will probably NEVER see you again, never think of you again, and won't make "you" a part of any of their future thoughts; so the best thing is to just smile, move on and not let them or their perceptions be a part of your life either. =)


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

I agree, As long as they are cared for. Good food, vet care and love a person should have as many as they want. That being said if you lived where the dog noise is bothering other people or you were neglecting you own health because of the dogs then limits should be considered.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

My Mom had lots of cats and dogs and her vet assistant ask her when she brought in a new puppy don't you think you have a enough pets. My Mom kept quite then but when she left she got s mad and never went back again found new vet. She said as long as I can give them all love and healthcare and food why not.


----------



## ElvisPresley'sMom (Sep 5, 2012)

Well we have two human boys, and then little Elvis Presley, so for us, that's plenty! LOL. I think that as long as you can provide them the love and proper care that they need, the sky's the limit!


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

I think a lot of the problem is sometimes it becomes a hoarding situation.... If the house is constantly dirty and what not then its time to have a look...

I have 4. My non doggy people think I'm insane... I cope with 4 the same way as 1, all fed raw, walked, groomed, loved... They get separated depending on who is showing (which believe me I feel guilty about leaving 1 or 2 with my parents) the only thing I will say is when more join they will be walked separately.. 4 is my max for walking together. Most my chi friends have more than me but some have been in the breed for longer than I've been alive.

I have 1 child... No more so I said since everyone keeps having kids ill get a new dog lol


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I probably would not place a "pet" puppy in a home where there were more than 3 other small breed dogs (and no large breeds!), and that would be case-by-case. I know plenty of people that happily are able to care for and adore 4.

For me personally, that 5th dog is when it becomes my "job". It stops being so much fun and more important to make a check list...everyone got baths, right? everyone has nails done, right? etc. everyone got handled, snuggled, trained, etc. right? LOL. But I am fine with that and I love it and them. The day I start to be unhappy with the amount of my time it consumes is the day I have too many.


----------

